# Wagg



## Hoc15 (Feb 17, 2017)

Has anyone ever gave there french bulldog wagg beef and veg dry food. It looks like it has everything the dog needs and its a real cheap price just wanting people views and advice.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

No because its rubbish food hence why its so cheap


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

All complete foods meet the minimum guidelines for dog food and meet a dogs nutritional needs (assuming the dog has no specific dietary requirements )
However not all foods are equal.
Take a look at the dry food index at the top of the health and nutrition forum.
Some of the more expensive foods can actually work out cheaper to feed as you need less.
Finding the best food for your buget and your dog is the best food anyone can feed.
I like skinners salmon and potato or duck and rice as it is a low price and a decent food.
If I am buying from the supermarket I buy harringtons.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Look at the ingredients, Cereals is first which means it's the main ingredient. Beef is only 4%. It's not a great food.

Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (20%, including 4% Beef in Red Kibble), Oils and Fats, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Vegetables (4% Peas in Pea Kibble), Minerals, Yeasts (MOS 0.1%), Citrus Extract (0.04%), Yucca Extract (0.01%)

I;m sure some dogs will do ok on it.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

IMO it's fine. Not the best food on the market obviously but a perfectly good budget choice, provided your dog doesn't have any special dietary needs. It is at least free from the lurid colours and sugars that you'll find in things like Bakers.
I've fed Wagg before on occasions when money's been especially tight and the dogs have been fine. People will say 'oh but if you fed x premium brand you give less so it works out cheaper' - it's not always that straightforward for a start and sometimes the extra five, ten, fifteen quid needed to buy something better just isn't there.
So if it's suiting your dog and your pocket it's fine, really.

ETA I found my dogs did better on the chicken Wagg rather than the beef. YMMV.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Look at the ingredients, Cereals is first which means it's the main ingredient. Beef is only 4%. It's not a great food.
> 
> Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (20%, including 4% Beef in Red Kibble), Oils and Fats, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Vegetables (4% Peas in Pea Kibble), Minerals, Yeasts (MOS 0.1%), Citrus Extract (0.04%), Yucca Extract (0.01%)
> 
> I;m sure some dogs will do ok on it.


Ahh, that dreadful word derivatives which means any old crap


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoc15 said:


> Has anyone ever gave there french bulldog wagg beef and veg dry food. It looks like it has everything the dog needs and its a real cheap price just wanting people views and advice.
> View attachment 300850
> View attachment 300851


Its best with dog foods to look at what is actually in it, if you look at that for the food
*Composition*
Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (20%, including 4% beef in red kibble), Oils and Fats, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Vegetables (4% peas in pea kibble), Minerals, Yeasts (MOS 0.1%), Citrus Extract (0.04%) & Yucca Extract (0.01%).

Ingredients have to be listed by whats most in it first, most good manufacturers will also list exact ingredients and what percentage of each the food is made up from.
With the Wagg you have mentioned as you can see very little actual percentages of each ingredient is stated. Cereals are the first listed so that would mean that the bulk of the food is made from cereal ingredients, you also are not told what sort of cereals. Next listed is Meat and animal derivatives, Animal and meat derivatives can be any type of animal/meat and any and various parts,
so again you don't know what meat is in it. Although it tells you 20% again you don't know of what, and only 4% of that 20% is stated as actual beef anyway. Again Oils and fats and derivatives of vegetable origin can mean any vegetables and you don't also know what type of oils and fats, the only stated veg is peas and that's only 4%

If you then look at the additives that's put in it
*Additives (Per Kg)*
Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 12,000 iu, Vitamin D3 1,200 iu, Vitamin E (alpha tocopherol acetate) 90 mg, Vitamin C (ascorbyl monophosphate) 40 mg, Iron III Ferric Oxide 1100 mg, Zinc Chelate of Amino Acid Hydrate 400 mg, Manganous Oxide 80 mg, Zinc Oxide 55 mg, Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 40 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 6 mg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 3 mg, Sodium Selenite 0.2 mg. *Colourants, Antioxidant, Preservative. *Colourants - from a mineral source found in nature.

You can see amongst other things it has had colourant added, antioxidants and preservatives and although they do say that the colourants may be natural it doesn't tell you what they use for preservatives and antioxidants.

I believe that Frenchies or some can quite often have sensitive stomachs and intolerances to certain foods too. Cereals especially some types like maize and wheat especially can cause intolerances in a lot of dogs, and as you don't know whats actually in it cereal wise except its a lot and the main ingredient plus you also don't know what meat etc. It looks like this is something that may be best avoided.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry wouldn't touch it with a bargepole!

Plenty of much better budget foods eg Skinners but only Duck & Rice, Salmon & Rice or Turkey & Rice or Harrington's

A Frenchie can't need that much food so finding something of better quality shouldn't break the bank 

If you pop into Health & Nutricianboard there's great sticky threads with wet & dry foods listed

Or try All About Dog Food website


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Ahh, that dreadful word derivatives which means any old crap


"According to European law, 'meat and *animal derivatives*' is defined as "All the fleshy parts of slaughtered warm-blooded land animals, fresh or preserved by appropriate treatment, and all products and *derivatives* of the processing of the carcass or parts of the carcass of warm-blooded land animals".

As a raw feeder, deemed by many to be the best you can feed any dog, i feed derivitives
my dogs have entrails, hearts, feet,heads complete with teeth/ beaks, trachia, lungs, whole prey, sometimes in fur /feather, whole carcass, bones, including marrow bones
all the above come under the umbrella of derivatives
and my dogs, along with 1000's of other dogs the world over, are thriving on them


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

If you have a tight budget, I believe (and Muttly has proven) Chappie Wet is one of the best foods for it's price range. (60p per 412g tin)

I moved from raw to this because Muttly was struggling with such a high meat diet. He has no allergies and no problem with cereals. Notice the first ingredient and it includes 14% fish, the 'derivatives, so the crab bits, are only a very small amount.

Basically whatever meat the food claims to be, you must see as a first ingredient. That's what I go by.

*Ingredients:*
Fish and Fish and Derivatives (including 14% Whitefish), Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (including 4% Chicken), Oils and Fats, Minerals, Herbs

*Allergy Information:*

Free From: Eggs, Dairy, Soya
*Typical Values* *Typical Values Analytical constituents (%):
Protein:* 6
*Fat content:* 3
*Inorganic matter:* 1.5
*Crude fibres:* 1
*Moisture:* 72
*Calcium:* 0.35
*Phosphorus:* 0.25
*Omega 3 fatty acids:* 6.8
*Omega 6 fatty acids:* 2.7
*Additives per kg:* -
*Nutritional additives:* -
*Vitamin A:* 7805 IU
*Vitamin D3:* 160 IU
*Calcium iodate anhydrous:* 0.21 mg
*Cupric sulphate pentahydrate:* 8.6 mg
*Zinc sulphate monohydrate:* 52.3 mg
If you afford a better food and your dog does well, then go for it. Hence I put Muttly onto DIY Raw as I wanted him to have a great diet with no added crap, but it wasn't to be.
He thrives on Chappie


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> "According to European law, 'meat and *animal derivatives*' is defined as "All the fleshy parts of slaughtered warm-blooded land animals, fresh or preserved by appropriate treatment, and all products and *derivatives* of the processing of the carcass or parts of the carcass of warm-blooded land animals".
> 
> As a raw feeder, deemed by many to be the best you can feed any dog, i feed derivitives
> my dogs have entrails, hearts, feet,heads complete with teeth/ beaks, trachia, lungs, whole prey, sometimes in fur /feather, whole carcass, bones, including marrow bones
> ...


So why has 'derivatives' got such a bad rep?
Is it because to get the real benefit of them, they need to be fed whole or in their original state? So mushed up together may not have much benefit?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> "According to European law, 'meat and *animal derivatives*' is defined as "All the fleshy parts of slaughtered warm-blooded land animals, fresh or preserved by appropriate treatment, and all products and *derivatives* of the processing of the carcass or parts of the carcass of warm-blooded land animals".
> 
> As a raw feeder, deemed by many to be the best you can feed any dog, i feed derivitives
> my dogs have entrails, hearts, feet,heads complete with teeth/ beaks, trachia, lungs, whole prey, sometimes in fur /feather, whole carcass, bones, including marrow bones
> ...


As a raw feeder you are no doubt very selective over the derivatives that you use whereas in cheap dog foods I doubt they are too picky about what goes in.

Personally I will not feed my dogs with a kibble that mentions derivatives whether from animal or vegetable source


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's dire. Spencer was on it when we got him and I used it again at one point, never ever again. He reeked, his coat and skin were awful and it made him hyper as hell and an absolute nightmare to live with. I'd choose pretty much anything over Wagg personally. I find Harringtons also has the exact same effects on Spen.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

If you want to feed a budget food, readily available in super markets, then I'd go for Harringtons. They even do a grain free version now.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Muttly said:


> So why has 'derivatives' got such a bad rep?
> Is it because to get the real benefit of them, they need to be fed whole or in their original state? So mushed up together may not have much benefit?


I think it is because its stuff humans wouldnt eat so baulk at them when actually, a carnivore would be eating those as part of whole prey


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry wouldn't touch it with a bargepole!
> 
> *Plenty of much better budget foods eg Skinners but only Duck & Rice, Salmon & Rice or Turkey & Rice or Harrington's*
> 
> ...


These options are at least twice the price of Wagg. Not necessarily a problem for the OP (presuming they could afford the purchase price of a French Bulldog) but when we're talking tight budgets it can make all the difference.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd actually go with supermarket own brand over Wagg given my experiences. And did so when finances were tight a few months ago, Spen was on Morrisons own dog food for a few months.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

CSJ is a good budget food. I put my dog on a food that gets great reviews that is perfect on paper and it made him ill, he lost condition on raw, yet looks amazing on That'll do from CSJ that is £12.60 for 15kg!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> If you want to feed a budget food, readily available in super markets, then I'd go for Harringtons. They even do a grain free version now.


if ever I've run out of meat [if i have its usually the day before delivery] I get the Harringtons salmon and potato, that the one that suits my lot the best



Muttly said:


> So why has 'derivatives' got such a bad rep?
> Is it because to get the real benefit of them, they need to be fed whole or in their original state? So mushed up together may not have much benefit?


I dont know, other than like _mechanically recovered meat _in human food, we think of it as the scrapings and stuff off the floor after all the good stuff has been taken
the thing is, although, like @Siskin, Id never feed my dogs anything with 'derivatives' listed, rather than % of meat content, its actually the raw derivatives that have good stuff in it, chicken feet are great for arthritic joints for example

OP id be interested in why you'd pay out near to, or even over £1000 for a dog, yet want to skimp on the cost of its food


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you have an ALDI supermarket near you? They do a HYPOALLERGENIC food which is really good for £2.99 for 2kg. Its brill.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr Johns now do a grain free variety also (alternative to skinners??)


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> if ever I've run out of meat [if i have its usually the day before delivery] I get the Harringtons salmon and potato, that the one that suits my lot the best
> 
> OP id be interested in why you'd pay out near to, or even over £1000 for a dog, yet want to skimp on the cost of its food


Many big name dog/cat foods are low in what some consider to be the correct ingredients, yet they are able to describe their foods as being complete and containing everything the animal needs.
Should that be tested in court by someone like the Dogs Trust or RSPCA?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

picaresque said:


> These options are at least twice the price of Wagg. Not necessarily a problem for the OP (presuming they could afford the purchase price of a French Bulldog) but when we're talking tight budgets it can make all the difference.


No sorry wouldn't use it under ANY circumstances - Ben was on it when I got him and his tummy was awful, teeth terrible, coat dull and almost ginger ..... few months of decent food & his tum was fine, teeth much better (helped by bones to clean them) and his coat a lovely chocolate colour again ... I fed him Skinners Duck & Rice so nothing to break the bank / expensive


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> No sorry wouldn't use it under ANY circumstances - Ben was on it when I got him and his tummy was awful, teeth terrible, coat dull and almost ginger ..... few months of decent food & his tum was fine, teeth much better (helped by bones to clean them) and his coat a lovely chocolate colour again ... I fed him Skinners Duck & Rice so nothing to break the bank / expensive


That's fine and I get it, I was just trying to explain how it is when you're really, really skint and deciding between a spend of £8 vs £25 for the same amount of food.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

picaresque said:


> That's fine and I get it, I was just trying to explain how it is when you're really, really skint and deciding between a spend of £8 vs £25 for the same amount of food.


I completely understand that (believe me - I went through a really bad phase & had a cat with CKD who needed meds, proper food etc - as soon as any money came in, he got his stuff & I lived off stuff like value rice with a stock cube for flavour some nights) .... I realise it can happen however I would skimp myself & do the above again or find something decent to feed instead - but the OP is just getting their dog and shouldn't be if funds are that tight


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its better than Bakers. I wouldn't feed it long term.


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

Cheeno, my 12 year old, has always been on Wagg and he does not smell, he teeth are perfect and he doesn't get tummy troubles.

I really does depend on your dog and your budget. I know a lot of people on this thread have said no for various reasons including bad teeth, smelly dogs etc but I am sorry I do not agree having fed all my dogs on Wagg for years without any of these apparent 'problems'.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Muttly said:


> If you have a tight budget, I believe (and Muttly has proven) Chappie Wet is one of the best foods for it's price range. (60p per 412g tin)
> 
> I moved from raw to this because Muttly was struggling with such a high meat diet. He has no allergies and no problem with cereals. Notice the first ingredient and it includes 14% fish, the 'derivatives, so the crab bits, are only a very small amount.
> 
> Basically whatever meat the food claims to be, you must see as a first ingredient. That's what I go by.


This is a common misconception that if meat appears first it is the best.

Not if it is fresh meat of course as the vast majority of the weight contained in that meat will be water...............


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoc15 said:


> Has anyone ever gave there french bulldog wagg beef and veg dry food. It looks like it has everything the dog needs and its a real cheap price just wanting people views and advice.
> View attachment 300850
> View attachment 300851


Not fed it myself but millions of dogs must do very well on it otherwise they would be out of business.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

El Cid said:


> Many big name dog/cat foods are low in what some consider to be the correct ingredients, yet they are able to describe their foods as being complete and containing everything the animal needs.
> Should that be tested in court by someone like the Dogs Trust or RSPCA?


Why on earth would the Dogs Trust or the RSPCA get involved in a court case regarding food.

The companies already abide by the law and if one suspected they do not it would not be either of these bodies who would pursue court case.

There re no "ingredients" per se which are "low" ingredients do not equal nutrients..................


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> No sorry wouldn't use it under ANY circumstances - Ben was on it when I got him and his tummy was awful, teeth terrible, coat dull and almost ginger ..... few months of decent food & his tum was fine, teeth much better (helped by bones to clean them) and his coat a lovely chocolate colour again ... I fed him Skinners Duck & Rice so nothing to break the bank / expensive


But your eperience is not a universal one.

Using your reasoning anyone could say the same about any food which disagreed with their dog.

Just because your dog did not do well on it, does not mean that others will not.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

El Cid said:


> Many big name dog/cat foods are low in what some consider to be the correct ingredients, yet they are able to describe their foods as being complete and containing everything the animal needs.
> Should that be tested in court by someone like the Dogs Trust or RSPCA?


many rescues, and im assuming the dogs trust are one [apologies if not] are targeted by the big companies giving them free food to test, for feedback, so no I wouldn't trust any rescue to test the quality of dog food
i wouldnt trust the RSPCA if they told me Monday came after Sunday

Id like proper nutrition courses to be part of the veterinary training both for vets and vet nurses, then, perhaps I would trust them with advice on nutrition, rather than the half day consultation, given by dog food companies, that they get presently
Im sure vets would not endorse Hills [for example] if they had a proper understanding of nutrition.
Like all food, human and animal, its not all created equal. 
Yes we could live on Mcd's for breakfast lunch and tea, plus snacks, but it wouldnt necessarily be a balanced diet, nor good for us
Same as with Dogs,
I would think that 100's of 1000's of dogs live on food that is made by Purina [Bakers et al] yet, again, its not the most balanced nor good for them, even though tested and endorsed by whatever part of the government does it as fit for food
I live within a mile of a purina factory and know what theyre cooking on what days, my lovely next door neighbour works there and offered to get me free food, Ive never been so happy to tell someone,
'thank you , but i feed raw food'

IF i was forced to feed kibble, for example they made selling raw food for animal consumption illegal, being in Suffolk getting carcass, wings heads and feet is already becoming difficult because of Avian flu, then i would do in depth research and probably end up feeding MWH or TOTW, I would certainly rail against feeding anything with cereal and undisclosed derivatives


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Fleur said:


> All complete foods meet the minimum guidelines for dog food and meet a dogs nutritional needs (assuming the dog has no specific dietary requirements )
> However not all foods are equal.
> Take a look at the dry food index at the top of the health and nutrition forum.
> Some of the more expensive foods can actually work out cheaper to feed as you need less.
> ...


I bet there are loads of people who think both Skinners and Harringtons are rubbish....................


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Muttly said:


> So why has 'derivatives' got such a bad rep?
> Is it because to get the real benefit of them, they need to be fed whole or in their original state? So mushed up together may not have much benefit?


Because people conflate the term with poor quality when it is nothing of the kind.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I would also say that not all raw food is equal and that some dogs cannot tolerate a raw diet at all

When I went and picked up Falcor from his previous home, his coat, what there is of it, was waxy and had a horrid smell to it, with flakes of what looked like melted wax in it, and, when he burped in my face, :Spitoutdummy His breath smelt like what I can only believe a dead rotting carcass would smell like, sour milk, rotting chicken, vomit and poo all mixed together! poor Matthew had to hold him whilst i was vomiting everywhere! it was three months before his breath changed aroma and a good 6 months until i got his skin under control

yet they fed raw too! what kind of raw i hate to imagine, at least when i collected Foglia from the same home, i knew what to expect

The most important thing about dog food is : Feed what your dog is happy eating and is thriving on, not just existing, actually thriving. Alert, good coat, clear eyes, clean teeth and breath, good weight, has energy but not hyper active
We know our dogs more than anyone else does. The OP is just starting out, so, hopefully, some of these posts will go a long way to helping her. and her pup. start out the best way possible


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

El Cid said:


> Many big name dog/cat foods are low in what some consider to be the correct ingredients, yet they are able to describe their foods as being complete and containing everything the animal needs.
> Should that be tested in court by someone like the Dogs Trust or RSPCA?


Oh, that would be great.

I can visualise the thread on here .............. 'Dogs Trust Squander £200,000 of donations on Fighting Case of What Is the Best Dog Food'.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Not fed it myself but millions of dogs must do very well on it otherwise they would be out of business.


I find that dogs 'doing very well' on foods is very subjective. Many owners think it is completely normal for their dogs to be smelly, itchy, flatulent etc....


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Tacey said:


> I find that dogs 'doing very well' on foods is very subjective. Many owners think it is completely normal for their dogs to be smelly, itchy, flatulent etc....


Of course it is subjective, if it were not there would not be so much hype about dog food or so many brands....................


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Muttly said:


> So why has 'derivatives' got such a bad rep?


The problem with derivatives is that they are a mystery ingredient - there's no knowing what's in them and it could vary from bag to bag. If you have a dog who is intolerant to a certain meat protein then how can you know whether that food is safe to feed or not?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> But your eperience is not a universal one.
> 
> Using your reasoning anyone could say the same about any food which disagreed with their dog
> Just because your dog did not do well on it, does not mean that others will not.


No - that's not what I'm saying at all - otherwise my current dog would be fed Skinners Duck & Rice too (and she's not) nor would I recommend it to others to use as a food (which I do frequently)

I know many, many people who've tried Wagg for their dogs (I live in working dog country and it tends to get tried a lot as it's cheap) - no-one has found it provides a decent diet to sustain their dogs and meet their nutritional needs

Do some dogs do well on it - I guess that depends on your definition of 'do well' - yes they may be alive but what about their coat, digestion, energy levels etc .....

Sorry but it's pretty awful and just as I wouldn't eat something that is poor quality - neither would I feed my animals it or recommend that anyone else does


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> No - that's not what I'm saying at all - otherwise my current dog would be fed Skinners Duck & Rice too (and she's not) nor would I recommend it to others to use as a food (which I do frequently)
> 
> I know many, many people who've tried Wagg for their dogs (I live in working dog country and it tends to get tried a lot as it's cheap) - no-one has found it provides a decent diet to sustain their dogs and meet their nutritional needs
> 
> ...


Well some of the dogs I know which are fed Wagg are "Performance Dogs! with fab coats and energy levels (cannot speak for their digestion as I do not have x ray vision nor do I pck up their poo!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I bet there are loads of people who think both Skinners and Harringtons are rubbish....................


Harringtons is crap for my dog, has the exact same effect on him as Wagg does. Stinky dog, bad skin and coat, hyper as hell. Doesn't mean it won't suit others but I'd certainly be reluctant to try it with future dogs after having Spen on it lol.

Have to say that none of the dogs I know who are fed Wagg I'd consider to be "doing well" on it. They're all greasy, smelly and have HUGE poops. But who knows how they'd be on other foods, that's what their owners always feed them and they see no need to change it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Tacey said:


> I find that dogs 'doing very well' on foods is very subjective. Many owners think it is completely normal for their dogs to be smelly, itchy, flatulent etc....


Totally agree. My dad's old GR was fed a dreadful supermarket food and she smelled awful, her coat was oily, and she was just in horrible condition. Never at any time did anyone question her food, it was just accepted and never even thought of as much of a problem.


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

My three dogs are all fed Wagg and none of them have smelly coats, bad teeth or huge poos. Quite the opposite and they all have plenty of energy for their daily runs.

Yes, I agree there are some bad foods out there but I disagree that Wagg is one of them.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> Feed what your dog is happy eating and is thriving on, not just existing, actually thriving





Tacey said:


> I find that dogs 'doing very well' on foods is very subjective. Many owners think it is completely normal for their dogs to be smelly, itchy, flatulent etc....


This ^^^^

Personally, I wouldn't feed my dogs low quality food. We don't eat low quality food, so why should they!

Even on high end food, a Frenchie isn't going to cost a fortune to feed!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> This ^^^^
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't feed my dogs low quality food. We don't eat low quality food, so why should they!
> 
> Even on high end food, a Frenchie isn't going to cost a fortune to feed!


Quite, I myself only consume Wagyu Beef, Pate de Foie Gras, caviar, and organic grapes, peeled individually by one of my slaves.

My dogs only consume Roast Unicorn with water air freighted over daily from a secret well in the South Pacific.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> Quite, I myself only consume Wagyu Beef, Pate de Foie Gras, caviar, and organic grapes, peeled individually by one of my slaves.
> 
> My dogs only consume Roast Unicorn with water air freighted over daily from a secret well in the South Pacific.


Sometimes I read your posts and think you really are very knowledgeable.

And then you post stuff like this and I just think, wow what an idiot


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Quite, I myself only consume Wagyu Beef, Pate de Foie Gras, caviar, and organic grapes, peeled individually by one of my slaves.
> 
> My dogs only consume Roast Unicorn with water air freighted over daily from a secret well in the South Pacific.


I don't believe a word of this! Nobody peels grapes


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> I know many, many people who've tried Wagg for their dogs (I live in working dog country and it tends to get tried a lot as it's cheap) - no-one has found it provides a decent diet to sustain their dogs and meet their nutritional needs
> 
> Do some dogs do well on it - I guess that depends on your definition of 'do well' - yes they may be alive but what about their coat, digestion, energy levels etc .....


Good points but it does depend on the individual dog and their circumstances eg working and non working perhaps


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Sometimes I read your posts and think you really are very knowledgeable.
> 
> And then you post stuff like this and I just think, wow what an idiot


Smokey might be a gobby big mouth but an idiot she ain't . She knows her stuff !


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Good points but it does depend on the individual dog and their circumstances eg working and non working perhaps


The OP asked if it was a good food that people would recommend feeding ..... imho, no it's not so I've answered their question with an honest reply

Do some dogs do OK on it - maybe

Would I ever feed it or recommend it - no

Do I feed my dogs top notch food - no, I feed them what suits them and my pocket. My last dog was fed Skinners Duck & Rice with a variety of decent wets added. My current dog is fed Step up to Naturals with a variety of decent wets added. Suits them & my budget which is what matters.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Smokey might be a gobby big mouth but an idiot she ain't . She knows her stuff !


I fail to understand why someone (& not just SB) who wouldn't feed their own dogs it seems to be so staunchly defending it as a good food?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> Smokey might be a gobby big mouth but an idiot she ain't . She knows her stuff !


Yes and I did say some of her posts were knowledgable but posts like that are not very helpful. what did it add to the conversation exactly?

And it's not just this post, it happens quite often!



Lilylass said:


> I fail to understand why someone (& not just SB) who wouldn't feed their own dogs it seems to be so staunchly defending it as a good food?


Because her dogs deserve Orijen but clearly the rest deserve wagg


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It's all anecdotal at the end of the day. For everyone dog that does great on a 'cheap' food there is another that does awful on it, but that is the same as all foods.

I've fed cheap foods (Gusto, CSJ Champ etc) and although my dogs did ok on them, as in they aren't going to drop dead sort of thing, the output from the other end told me otherwise. But then I used to look after a black Labrador for a family friend who was fed 'Orlando' food from Lidl (probably on par with Wagg) and that dog always looked brilliant; he's still on it now at age 14!


----------



## CollieSlave (May 5, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Sometimes I read your posts and think you really are very knowledgeable.
> 
> And then you post stuff like this and I just think, wow what an idiot


Wow! Get a life! It's intelligent, abrasive, entertaining - and knowledgeable - posts from SB that I most enjoy on the forum! Pity there aren't more like her ....


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think there's also the question of the size of the dog. Having miniature breeds, one with a sensitive tum and the other with a cast-iron gut , I err on the cautious side in their food for Tango's sake. She has a lower fat , additive and wheat free diet , the best I can afford and of course it makes sense to feed them both the same.
Maybe Wagg has an unjustified bad rep but it's not something I'd feed my dogs along with several other lower quality foods.
Now excuse me while I go and get their scrambled egg and smoked salmon ready for their lunch.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CollieSlave said:


> Wow! Get a life! It's intelligent, abrasive, entertaining - and knowledgeable - posts from SB that I most enjoy on the forum! Pity there aren't more like her ....


Clearly we have different ideas on entertainment .....


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Well whatever, we're certainly privileged to be able to be so choosy about what we feed our pets.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Harringtons is crap for my dog, has the exact same effect on him as Wagg does. Stinky dog, bad skin and coat, hyper as hell. Doesn't mean it won't suit others but I'd certainly be reluctant to try it with future dogs after having Spen on it lol.
> 
> Have to say that none of the dogs I know who are fed Wagg I'd consider to be "doing well" on it. They're all greasy, smelly and have HUGE poops. But who knows how they'd be on other foods, that's what their owners always feed them and they see no need to change it.


I sometimes feed Harringtons when I'm out of their usual diet and whilst it's ok as temporary emergency food, it goes through mine like no tomorrow! My garden is full of cow pat like deposits whilst they're on that


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Quite, I myself only consume Wagyu Beef, Pate de Foie Gras, caviar, and organic grapes, peeled individually by one of my slaves.
> 
> My dogs only consume Roast Unicorn with water air freighted over daily from a secret well in the South Pacific.


Personally, I prefer to braise Unicorn, rather than roast it, as I believe roasting may destroy some of the nutrients.

This would render me unable to sleep at night, as I'm so hung up on what is and isn't the absolute dogs b*llocks of dog food, I'm becoming slightly unhinged.

I do hope we're not talking Unicorn DERIVATIVES? :Jawdrop


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd not pay all that money for Solid Gold Dog Food Co.'s Fantasy Plains Unicorn, Sweet Potato and Goji Berry only to get derivatives. In fact I'll only be satisfied if I can watch a live feed of the whole manufacturing process, starting with the unicorn's humane slaughter just so I can make sure.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

picaresque said:


> I'd not pay all that money for Solid Gold Dog Food Co.'s Fantasy Plains Unicorn, Sweet Potato and Goji Berry only to get derivatives. In fact I'll only be satisfied if I can watch a live feed of the whole manufacturing process, starting with the unicorn's humane slaughter just so I can make sure.


Unicorn slaughter, you monster! My dog only eats unicorns that have lived long full lives and are cradled in organic silk hammocks as they naturally pass away


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

What sort of music is played as they go on their final journey? It has to be Scottish folk, it has an important effect on the nutritional quality of the meat. Otherwise I win and I love my dogs more than you love yours because I _make an effort._


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

picaresque said:


> I'd not pay all that money for Solid Gold Dog Food Co.'s Fantasy Plains Unicorn, Sweet Potato and Goji Berry only to get derivatives. In fact I'll only be satisfied if I can watch a live feed of the whole manufacturing process, starting with the unicorn's humane slaughter just so I can make sure.


Such attention to detail, but could I make a suggestion?

I always insist upon seeing the Pedigree of the Unicorn, (five generation), and the Beasts must be Registered with the IUURC, (International United Unicorns Registration Council).


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, and I always arrange for Chanel No. 5 to be wafted gently around the Area of Demise, via an oscillating fan, to ensure a fragrant passing into the next Realm.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Such attention to detail, but could I make a suggestion?
> 
> I always insist upon seeing the Pedigree of the Unicorn, (five generation), and the Beasts must be Registered with the IUURC, (International United Unicorns Registration Council).


What sort of deadbeat dog guardian do you take me for? Of course I check for this, and I insist their IUURC registration is Platinum level.



Sweety said:


> Oh, and I always arrange for Chanel No. 5 to be wafted gently around the Area of Demise, via an oscillating fan, to ensure a fragrant passing into the next Realm.


I prefer a more natural approach with organic essential oils. But if you're ok with all those chemicals...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And this is all for dogs?? I'm so hungry now, wouldn't mind a bit of roast unicorn and chips


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Siskin said:


> And this is all for dogs?? I'm so hungry now, wouldn't mind a bit of roast unicorn and chips


Chips!!?? With Unicorn? Sacrilege.

Unicorn should be eaten with celeriac puree, fondant potatoes, fricassee of mushroom and a fragrant plum and orchard papaya foam.

(I watched Professional Masterchef).

You're welcome.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Have we scared off the OP or were they just baiting us anyway? Though surely they would have gone with Bakers in that case.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Chips!!?? With Unicorn? Sacrilege.
> 
> Unicorn should be eaten with celeriac puree, fondant potatoes, fricassee of mushroom and a fragrant plum and orchard papaya foam.
> 
> ...


Papaya foam!

I want something to eat, not a bath.

PS. The chips would be hand picked off an organic chip tree


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Papaya foam!
> 
> I want something to eat, not a bath.
> 
> PS. The chips would be hand picked off an organic chip tree


Oh, I didn't realise that.

I feel so foolish now ..............


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Have we scared off the OP or were they just baiting us anyway? Though surely they would have gone with Bakers in that case.


Or maybe a mix of Wagg/Bakers, with a chocolate and raisin pudding to follow?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweety said:


> Or maybe a mix of Wagg/Bakers, with a chocolate and raisin pudding to follow?


While breeding it to the neighbours poodle..


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I sometimes feed Harringtons when I'm out of their usual diet and whilst it's ok as temporary emergency food, it goes through mine like no tomorrow! My garden is full of cow pat like deposits whilst they're on that


Yup, cow pats here on it too.

While I'm sure it's perfectly fine in that it conforms to whatever standards dog foods have to conform to over here I wouldn't say it's a good food by any stretch.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nettles said:


> I don't believe a word of this! Nobody peels grapes


How dare you disbelieve me!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> I fail to understand why someone (& not just SB) who wouldn't feed their own dogs it seems to be so staunchly defending it as a good food?


I cannot see anywhere in any of my posts where I have staunchly defended it as a good food?

I cannot remember typing those words?

What you infer from posts is of course your prerogative but do not confuse your inferences with actual facts or statements.......................


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

picaresque said:


> I'd not pay all that money for Solid Gold Dog Food Co.'s Fantasy Plains Unicorn, Sweet Potato and Goji Berry only to get derivatives. In fact I'll only be satisfied if I can watch a live feed of the whole manufacturing process, starting with the unicorn's humane slaughter just so I can make sure.


Nooooo! We mustn't eat unicorns  I'm starting a petition , please sign !


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

These last posts have made me cry with laughter so thank you.

I lost my beloved GSD who was the love of my life on Sunday at the great age of 12 and it has been a difficult week but this sort of nonsense is just what I needed!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Unicorns are listed as Critically Endangered on the IUCN Red List, you people are monsters!



smokeybear said:


> These last posts have made me cry with laughter so thank you.
> 
> I lost my beloved GSD who was the love of my life on Sunday at the great age of 12 and it has been a difficult week but this sort of nonsense is just what I needed!


So sorry for your loss SB


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> These last posts have made me cry with laughter so thank you.
> 
> I lost my beloved GSD who was the love of my life on Sunday at the great age of 12 and it has been a difficult week but this sort of nonsense is just what I needed!


Ah, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your boy, SB


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Very, very sad to hear you lost your Boy Smokeybear. x


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> These last posts have made me cry with laughter so thank you.
> 
> I lost my beloved GSD who was the love of my life on Sunday at the great age of 12 and it has been a difficult week but this sort of nonsense is just what I needed!


I'm so sorry to hear this SB


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

So sorry about your lovely GSD @smokeybear


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> I cannot see anywhere in any of my posts where I have staunchly defended it as a good food?
> 
> I cannot remember typing those words?
> 
> What you infer from posts is of course your prerogative but do not confuse your inferences with actual facts or statements.......................


So why are you so keen to defend it as a food that others should feed when you wouldn't feed it yourself?

I don't know why every thread on this subject has to descend into this sort of ridiculousness ....

Does it meet the minimum standards required - of course it does BUT the OP asked if people thought it was good & would they feed it - why shouldn't people be able to give their honest opinion?

Not going to play these games so will leave you to it ....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your boy. RIP old lad


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> So why are you so keen to defend it as a food that others should feed when you wouldn't feed it yourself?
> 
> I don't know why every thread on this subject has to descend into this sort of ridiculousness ....
> 
> ...


Did anyone say that people could not give their honest opinion?

No.

Why is your opinion or that of those who agree with you any more valuable than any other?

I gave my honest opinion.

Do you actually read what you type?

It is truly ridiculous.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry about your dog Smokeybear


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> These last posts have made me cry with laughter so thank you.
> 
> I lost my beloved GSD who was the love of my life on Sunday at the great age of 12 and it has been a difficult week but this sort of nonsense is just what I needed!


So sorry to hear that


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Shammer (Sep 8, 2016)

I fed Cooper something from Connolly's, I can't remember the name, Engage maybe, when we got him first. He got fed up of it very quickly.
At the Vets recommendation I changed him onto Hills. After reading threads on here and elsewhere I realised that Hills really wasn't the best so I took him off it. He's been on Applaws for the last 3-4 months and he seems to be doing really well on it.
He also eats a carrot or some apple most days and he shares a banana with me each morning!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> These last posts have made me cry with laughter so thank you.
> 
> I lost my beloved GSD who was the love of my life on Sunday at the great age of 12 and it has been a difficult week but this sort of nonsense is just what I needed!


I'm so sorry  He always seemed an awesome boy.

I'm sure if unicorn meat cheers you up we can make an exception just for this once. However, I'm not sure it's an ethically sustainable food source so just go steady with it huh?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This did go a little astray and has now been pruned somewhat but while I am happy to leave it here I think the discussion has come to an end and it is now being closed :Locktopic
@smokeybear - my condolences on the loss of your dog


----------

